# FR: des filles sympa / sympas - accord



## john_riemann_soong

I'm guessing that unlike most adjectives, you don't make "sympa" agree for feminine/plural nouns etc. I've never seen "des filles sympaes" for example. But I'm wondering how this works in the south of France -- since they have a tendency to pronounce the e-muet, would they add one if they were talking about "une fille sympa"?


----------



## Fred_C

Hi,
Sympa does not agree in gender. The full word is "sympathique", it does not agree in gender either, but it agrees in number, while sympa does not.

In southern France, people would not add a mute E. (it does not sound right after a vowel, anyway)


----------



## CapnPrep

The _Petit Robert _says that the plural of "sympa" is "sympas". They only give an example of the masculine plural: _Ils sont très sympas_. But in principle it should be the same in the feminine: _Elles sont très sympas_.


----------



## Grop

Living in the South I may pronounce the final 'e' of such words as "une", "belle" or "dame" - that may be considered mute in the North.

I think I never pronounce a final 'e' that follows a vowel - as in "amie" or "louée" for instance.

(Therefore I wouldn't pronounce an 'e' in sympae, if I fancied spelling it this way - unless of course I want to be funny and speak an informal, non-standard language).


----------



## ffanny

Bonjour a tous,

comment on écrit exactement : les filles sympa ou les filles sympas? Ou les deux sont possibles? 

[...]

Merci pour les reponses

fanny


----------



## Fred_C

Bonjour
Certains dictionnaires disent que sympa s'accorde au pluriel, mais pas en genre.

[...]


----------



## dommers71

can anyone tell me if sympa must agree with noun and if not why not?


----------



## tilt

Hello, welcome to the WR forums.

As an abbreviation, _sympa _is supposed not to agree.
_Il est sympathique -> il est sympa.
Ils sont sympathiques -> ils sont sympa.
_
That said, when abbreviations become so common that they are massively considered as full words, they act as such and, then, agree : _Ils sont sympas_.

So I would say agreement is up to you.
Just compare the number of hits Google returns for _ils sont sympa_ (30400) and _ils sont sympas_ (47800)!


----------



## dommers71

Many Thanks. That explains why I have seen both _sympa_ and _sympas_ in the plural.


----------



## Frenchymathomat

Bonjour tout le monde,

Alors, cet exemple suivant, c'est dans mon livre de français...

<< Ces élèves sont les plus sympa du groupe >>

J'ai l'impression qu'il a tort. 

J'utiliserais < sympas > plutôt que < sympa >
Ai-je raison ?


----------



## JapanForever

Bonjour  				 				 					 						 	*Frenchymathomat*, 
Même si le sujet s'accorde avec l'adjectif, c'est juste une diminution du mot "sympathique". 
En France, cependant, généralement, on dit plus "des gens sympa" que "des gens sympas".


----------



## Danidan45

Sympa est un adjectif abrégé. Les abréviations ne s'accordent pas: des filles extra; des gens sympa ..


----------



## Maître Capello

Ce n'est pas une abréviation, mais une réduction, plus précisément une apocope. Or les apocopes passées dans la langue courante restent certes le plus souvent invariables, mais elles peuvent également s'accorder en nombre et c'est de plus en plus souvent le cas de nos jours, en particulier pour _sympa_.

En bref, les deux sont possibles et corrects.

_des gens sympa  / __des gens sympa*s* _
_des filles sympa  / __des filles sympa*s* _


----------



## Frenchymathomat

Merci Maitre Capello, Danidan45 et Japan Forever. Je comprends maintenant. C'est assez intéressant.


----------

